

Are we starting to fall out of love with Silicon Valley? - edward
http://qz.com/386571/are-we-starting-to-fall-out-of-love-with-silicon-valley/

======
CHY872
This article seems to make no point, and certainly doesn't answer the
question. It gives examples of tech firms doing things differently, then it
gives three examples of tech firms doing things that regulators frown on, and
signs off by making a true comment that applies in specific cases, and
probably not to any company mentioned in the article.

You could write a similar article about any industry that has both positive
and negative stories.

~~~
yesiamyourdad
Hardly qualifies as an article. It's what, 4 paragraphs?

The funny thing is that I remember an article on Microsoft in the late 90s
where the author predicted MS' demise would come due to its arrogance. In
particular, because an interview subject at MS didn't respond to voicemails.

It's easy to look at a company that's coming under regulatory scrutiny, accuse
them of arrogance, and then smugly nod your head when the regulators impose
sanctions.

